# Moka'ed Up!



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried out the stovetop pot that was kindly donated and raffled by The Systemic Kid. Brilliant! Perfect to compliment a Sunday morning!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coolio ,what did you use in it ? Was going to use my syphon this morning , but no meths in the house . Mrs thought it would be a bad idea to buy some at sainsburys with the wine last night for the meal last night ( the restaurant we went to was bring your own ) . Something about creating the wrong impression......


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Doesn't matter what you put in a Moka pot. It always comes out with that treacly taste


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Used the Circle beans, produced quite a sweet tasting brew with milk. Really nice though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mrs thought it would be a bad idea to buy some at sainsburys with the wine last night for the meal last night ( the restaurant we went to was bring your own ) . Something about creating the wrong impression......


Yep with you on that, buying wine with Meths or Toilet Duck chasers does create a good impression.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

What brand of pot is that? Looks smart!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's the bialetti one


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks like the Bialetti Venus. Bialeti have come up with a few new designs in recent years including this one, a redesigned Brikka and an electric Moka Easy. But none of them work any better than the bog standard Moka Express. The Brikka produces crema but it's left lining the pot when the coffee is poured unless the crema is spooned out first.

Moka pots are dead easy to use if your coffee is known to work in moka pots such as Lavazza and Illy. Just grind on the coarse side of fine, fill up the funnel with coffee, fill with water up to the valve and whammo a decent cup of coffee. But otherwise you have to match the grind and the amount of water to the coffee and the general rule is avoid acidity like the proverbial plague. Watch out for Vietnamese coffee labelled as "Moka": What they really mean is "Mocha".


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Coolio ,what did you use in it ? Was going to use my syphon this morning , but no meths in the house.


Did you run out of cooking sherry first? Must have been one hell of a party


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Did you run out of cooking sherry first? Must have been one hell of a party


There ain't no party like a mr b party .......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's the bialetti one


Is that a reflection of my hand?

Haven't seen hands like that since American Werewolf in London?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm worried about you now.......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Me too..... I can't remember what happened on Saturday night. I think I've been out on the moors!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Me too..... I can't remember what happened on Saturday night. I think I've been out on the moors!


With jenny agutter ? Can think of worse things....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> There ain't no party like a mr b party .......


Apparently! Can I come next year??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bring your eon meths.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Bring your eon meths.......


Didn't know Eon also supplied meths - must change my utilities' supplier


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Bring your eon meths.......


This is all getting a bit breaking bad!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Must be getting bad if Boots and the Kid are onto meth lol


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Must be getting bad if Boots and the Kid are onto meth lol


Well they say it's a slippery slope, caffeine then on to the hard stuff, next thing you're selling your L1 to find your meth habit.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have one of these in the loft. can these mokkas be used on electric hob?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Have one of these in the loft. can these mokkas be used on electric hob?


Can be used on any type of hob including induction.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Have one of these in the loft. can these mokkas be used on electric hob?


I have electric hobs and have used moka pots on it for donkeys years. The only problem is the pot has to be on the edge of the hob and not in the middle to protect the handle.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can be used on any type of hob including induction.


To use on induction it has to be stainless steel and not aluminium. Probably in that respect Alessi is the best bet.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Preceding post posted by charliej moved by Glenn

The following response is in context to this

Calm down Charlie - they do say ignorance is bliss


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anthorn said:


> To use on induction it has to be stainless steel and not aluminium. Probably in that respect Alessi is the best bet.


This one is made of inox steel.

Just like the older version, the Kona.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> This one is made of inox steel.
> 
> Just like the older version, the Kona.


Thank you for correcting me. I didn't know that. Mine are all Moka Express.


----------

